# DLS UR1 vs Brax Graphic 1.1 vs Focal Utopia Be vs ...



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

The UR1 is the one I currently own in the sistem U can see in my signature. The system took 3rd place in sound at EMMA european championships from Herning/Denmark at SQ 7CH advanced category so I guess it's pretty well balanced. Recently I've put my hands on 2 of the best tweeters from the car-audio market so I've decided to test them on my system by only replacing the UR1 with each of them and making some minor level and EQing adjustements in order to balance them with the other components.

1) DLS UR1 (120E) > An exceptional tweeter for the money (I've come to realize it even more after listening to the other 2). It's sound is pretty smooth, warm and full bodyed. Not the last world in detail and transparency but pretty decent here too. I found the "air" around this tweeter to be only mediocre. It also HAS to be placed off-axis on the driver's side or it will create severe soundstage problems on high frequencies because it is pulling the stage towards it. It also needs EQing from 12Khz up to bring on the sparkle (don't try it with the EQ of a cheap CD-player or it will become digital and harsh > Actually I could only use the EQ on it with the best sources like DRZ and F1).

2) Brax matrix (500E) > Exceptional built quality. The sound is detailed but very cold (even with my VRX amplifiers known for sounding tube-like). The detail is better than UR1 and needed just a little EQing at 20KHz. The "air" was similar to UR1 but the transparency was much better. I placed the tweeter on-axis with no stage problems at all. On aggresive music it became sibilant and fatiguing.

3) Focal Utopia Be (900E) > Exceptional built quality again. It was the most detailed of the 3 and needed no EQ-ing at all on the upper treble. It also sounded very neutral (DLS UR1 > warm, Brax > cold) and had the best transparency. Unfortunately it also sounded thin( no air), crunky and was very sibilant on almost all recordings.

PS > Cutting point was [email protected]/oct

In my system UR1 blended best with the others and I would not change it for any of the other much more expensive 2.

Although I don't know if it's fair, I've also compared theese 3 tweeters with the one in my home system. As soon as I recover from my knee injury I'll take the tweeters from my home system and test them in the car as I'm very curious.

The system :

- CD > Cambridge Audio 640C (500E)
- Amp > Vincent SV-226 hybrid (800E)
- Speakers > Chario Academy Millenium 2 (3700E)

As u can see it's an entry high-end system, the best in chain beeing by far the speakers. The tweeter used in theese speakers is a Scan-Speak Revelator 9500 (don't how much was modified at Chario's specifications) !

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...=jpeg&no=7&tt=8&oid=d8e04c80f03fed30&ei=UTF-8

4) Scan-Speak Revelator 9500 > Now the comparison with the 3 car tweeters is hilarious as this tweeter greatly surpassed the others by a large margin. It had the best detail, transparency, body and the air was tremendous. Sibilance was very well controlled also. The instruments could simply breath and involved me. I don't know how much influence can have the size of the room and the lack of any digital DSP but I'll find out as soon as I'll take this baby to the car.

PS > Cutting point is 1600Hz with one 13cm driver and 1100Hz with another 13cm driver (pretty weird isn't it ?)


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Guessed that it was your car in Herning (Hall 2, to the right shortly after the door if memory serves). Pity I didn't find you at the car, IRL is always nice! 

On the charios, they might to get a more mellow tone out of it by cutting out the lover end of the (sybliant sensitive) upper midrange. 

I have listened to all the drivers you mentioned in various cars and share your general opinions. 

A driver I can strongly reccomend that you try also is the Seas RT27F. But at 6,3k and up I really prefer to use a ribbon. There are some nice italian ones. My next car is getting a Tec LS Plan instead of the Surface TW.


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Indeed the car was the second one on the right side of Hall 2 (black Golf GTI). Sorry I haven't met U ! If I find a Seas around I'll try it. Another one I'd like to test is the Hiquphon OW-II !


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

The Hiq is good, but full size. 

Your car might look a bit like this?


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Yope, that's the one !


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

so will u be selling the brax?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=148&products_id=912

Is this the Scanspeak tweeter you speak of?


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope, it would be this one > http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=148&products_id=914 (9900, not 9500 it seems)

The brax and Focal aren't mine. Just borrowed them for testing purposes !


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

The revelator is a fine driver indeed. Needs a fair bit of work with the crossovers though. I use the 9700 at home which are pretty close, but I prefer them since they're not horn loaded.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

fuscobal said:


> Nope, it would be this one > http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=148&products_id=914 (9900, not 9500 it seems)
> 
> The brax and Focal aren't mine. Just borrowed them for testing purposes !


doesnt hurt to try...


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry but I don't understand. Try what ? The 2 tweeters aren't mine so I can't sell them !


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I think this is a very telling review, and this is why.

Ultimately, you chose to run the worst tweeter of the three you tested (worst based on your own commentary) because integration (you used the word blending) was best.


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes indeed. Although the others have better detail and transparency, they are both more sibilant and unforgiving on bad recordings. Blending is much better with UR1 also but I have yet to try the Scan 9900 and hopefully hiquphon OW II ! As soon as the hard winter goes away I'll do that !


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Finally I got to test another tweeter in my car. It wasn't the 9900 revelator but the even more expensive 2904/710000. I must say... WOW...this tweeter has all the advantages of the other 3 and even more but none of their weaknesses. It has sparkling top end to die for, very good reproduction of lower treble, very low sibilance, it blends perfectly with the 12M and for the first time in a car I've heard that ambience and air that's so hard to describe (the one heard in my home system on the 9900). Too bad it's so big and will be pretty hard to integrate it on my dash !

PS : Guess what...the tweeter is not even burned in so I expect it to be even better in the next few days !


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

fuscobal said:


> Finally I got to test another tweeter in my car. It wasn't the 9900 revelator but the even more expensive 2904/710000. I must say... WOW...this tweeter has all the advantages of the other 3 and even more but none of their weaknesses. It has sparkling top end to die for, very good reproduction of lower treble, very low sibilance, it blends perfectly with the 12M and for the first time in a car I've heard that ambience and air that's so hard to describe (the one heard in my home system on the 9900). Too bad it's so big and will be pretty hard to integrate it on my dash !
> 
> PS : Guess what...the tweeter is not even burned in so I expect it to be even better in the next few days !


it is possible to get some genesis R1 og alpine F1, that is the same tweeters...


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

I've listened to the car versions on some cars at EMMA eurofinals and while they are very good, I find the home version even better !


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

fuscobal said:


> I've listened to the car versions on some cars at EMMA eurofinals and while they are very good, I find the home version even better !


Car version=home version. Only differences are cosmetic.


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe but are u sure they have identical acoustic properties ?..I mean I've listened to utopia tweeter car and home version and they are nowhere near. Home version is much better ! I also don't know how much the big plate and magnet of home tweeters matter as compared to car versions !


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

have you tried the home version in your car, and the car version in your home?
Car sucks, when it comes to sound, and the sound can change alot just by using different baffles.. the only thing that is said to be the difference between SS/F1/Genesis is the front plate.. (except F1 has a smaller phase plug)


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

I've tried the home version at home and in my car but not otherwise. Still, the home revelator brought to my car that ambience and air never heard with car tweeters !


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I have the 7100/ATC "S" mid for my home and this leaves me the 9700 for the car.Anyone using/used this tweeter?


----------



## Hellrot (Sep 28, 2014)

Shall we resurrect the topic? Nice one.

Like my Focal Be tweeters at home, wanted Tbe in my car, but now undecided.

So, what's the best car tweeter?


----------



## eric3514 (Nov 5, 2013)

Very interesting thread, what tweeter was the best sounding one? the revelator 2904/710000?

this one: https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...2904/7000-00-tweeter-silver-face-silver-plug/
or this: https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...2904/7100-02-wide-surround-silver-face-plate/


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry for the late answer, it was the 7100-02 !


----------

